# Best Rug Storage Box



## vallin (20 January 2013)

So I seem to have acquired a few more rugs rolleyes and my old boxes are looking a bit knackered so am on the look out for some new, realtively heavy-duty, reasonably priced, storage boxes. The horse moves yards twice a year so I need something that will fit easily in the back of a 3.5t box, but is big enough to fit 4/5 rugs in. 
Thoughts appreciated 

Something like this, I think would be good but can never tell sizes unless I see it (plus I don't nee6!)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JOB-LOT-6...70711194765?pt=UK_Storage&hash=item56501bec8d


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (20 January 2013)

What's your budget? A friend of mine has a tacklockers.com one which is amazing but pricey!!


----------



## vallin (20 January 2013)

Squiggles on Paper said:



			What's your budget? A friend of mine has a tacklockers.com one which is amazing but pricey!! 

Click to expand...

No where neat that! lol <£20 ideally (I'm super cheap!)


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (20 January 2013)

vallin said:



			No where neat that! lol <£20 ideally (I'm super cheap!) 

Click to expand...

haha i know, my face was  when I found out how much she spent on it!


----------



## Louby (20 January 2013)

Im looking too, my friend has some brill plastic chests from somewhere like costco.  She said they were only £12
As for the Ebay link, I have a couple of those and they wouldnt fit many rugs in .  I use mine for spare dog blankets, they arent that big.


----------



## Jnhuk (20 January 2013)

I use these as they move easily as have wheels

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Keter-Pla...50965805706?pt=UK_Storage&hash=item3a6eba4a8a

Got two in a sale so paid under £20 each but they are expensive full price so depends on time and if you are in luck


----------



## vallin (20 January 2013)

Louby said:



			Im looking too, my friend has some brill plastic chests from somewhere like costco.  She said they were only £12
As for the Ebay link, I have a couple of those and they wouldnt fit many rugs in .  I use mine for spare dog blankets, they arent that big.
		
Click to expand...

Useful to know, cheers


----------



## vallin (20 January 2013)

Snowedinuk said:



			I use these as they move easily as have wheels

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Keter-Pla...50965805706?pt=UK_Storage&hash=item3a6eba4a8a

Got two in a sale so paid under £20 each but they are expensive full price so depends on time and if you are in luck
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking about these but don't think they would fit easily in the back of the horse box...


----------



## Louby (20 January 2013)

Ive looked at them too, I did see one seller selling for £30 on Ebay.

Ive got these in my watch list as cant make my mind up, if they will be ok or not??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140870233768?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330807458...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## ABC (20 January 2013)

I got 2 plastic storage benches from tesco for £16. They're great - the rugs are in those vacuum packed bags and I have about 20 rugs altogether.


----------



## vallin (20 January 2013)

Louby said:



			Ive looked at them too, I did see one seller selling for £30 on Ebay.

Ive got these in my watch list as cant make my mind up, if they will be ok or not??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140870233768?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330807458...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Click to expand...

haha, those are the two I keep coming back too!


----------



## Louby (20 January 2013)

vallin said:



			haha, those are the two I keep coming back too!
		
Click to expand...

lol 
Least Im not the only indecisive one 

What are the storage benches ABC 
We have limited storage and mine are in plastic zip up under bed bags but they are taking up loads of room so Id love to stick em in a plastic chest or something


----------



## vallin (20 January 2013)

Louby said:



			lol 
Least Im not the only indecisive one 

What are the storage benches ABC 
We have limited storage and mine are in plastic zip up under bed bags but they are taking up loads of room so Id love to stick em in a plastic chest or something
		
Click to expand...

I think she means this sort of thing  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Keter-Pla...50965805706?pt=UK_Storage&hash=item3a6eba4a8a


----------



## vallin (20 January 2013)

Louby said:



			lol 
Least Im not the only indecisive one 

What are the storage benches ABC 
We have limited storage and mine are in plastic zip up under bed bags but they are taking up loads of room so Id love to stick em in a plastic chest or something
		
Click to expand...

having looked at the sizes of both of them a bit more closely they're both smaller than I'd want really, ideally I want something 100cmx50cmx50cm


----------



## FfionWinnie (20 January 2013)

Saw some massively long storage boxes in B&Q today.  This sort of thing (the deepest one) but about 4 or 5 times the length. 

http://solentplastics.co.uk/really-useful-clear-plastic-storage-boxes

You could fit loads of rugs in but might need one person on each end


----------



## vallin (20 January 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			Saw some massively long storage boxes in B&Q today.  This sort of thing (the deepest one) but about 4 or 5 times the length. 

http://solentplastics.co.uk/really-useful-clear-plastic-storage-boxes

You could fit loads of rugs in but might need one person on each end 

Click to expand...

Now that is a useful link! Thank you!


----------



## Louby (20 January 2013)

Oooh will have a look now, the main thing for me is it is spider proof


----------



## vallin (20 January 2013)

Have also just come across these two:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Used-Extr...80811531964?pt=UK_Storage&hash=item4161abeebc

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130-Ltr-P...80938915056?pt=UK_Storage&hash=item416943a4f0


----------



## stencilface (20 January 2013)

We use a two drawer metal office filing cabinet, works really well. Have a four drawer one too, but that doesn't move easily, can get 3-4 rugs in each drawer and they were free


----------



## Louby (20 January 2013)

vallin said:



			Have also just come across these two:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Used-Extr...80811531964?pt=UK_Storage&hash=item4161abeebc

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130-Ltr-P...80938915056?pt=UK_Storage&hash=item416943a4f0

Click to expand...

Tbh, I found the lids arent great on these, they are very strong and durable but unless whats in the box is totally flat, the lids dont shut properly.... spiders!!


----------



## Louby (20 January 2013)

Stencilface said:



			We use a two drawer metal office filing cabinet, works really well. Have a four drawer one too, but that doesn't move easily, can get 3-4 rugs in each drawer and they were free 

Click to expand...

Great idea!!


----------



## CrazyMare (20 January 2013)

I got two huge trunks from an Army surplus store for the grand total of £25 each!!

Not easy to move though, but they fit into an estate car when I collected them.


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (20 January 2013)

I'm using a dead chest freezer. Vermin proof, roomy, lockable and not actually that heavy.


----------



## Coop (20 January 2013)

Shires do some good strong soft zipped ones in 2 sizes, I have two under my seating in the lorry, and the 'really useful' boxes are very tough too and have good lids.


----------



## whizzer (20 January 2013)

I've got similar to those(pilfered from work many years ago!) The ones I've got are really sturdy & stack well, I manage to squish big,heavy rugs in them.


----------



## dafthoss (20 January 2013)

A wheely bin?


----------



## vallin (21 January 2013)

dafthoss said:



			A wheely bin? 

Click to expand...

Not unless I push one of the massive metal ones 3 miles from uni to the yard! Would make a damn good storage box though


----------



## ArcticFox (21 January 2013)

I use wheelie bins.  rodent proof and easy to get hold of.

Just go to your local council and ask if they have some they don't want anymore - I usually ask for ones with wheels and lids still.  You often have to wash them out but thats no biggie.

I kept 7 wheelie bins outside all winter one year with all my rugs in them, I did use bungee cords to tie the lids down to stop the wind from lifting the lids but they worked perfectly.


----------



## kerilli (21 January 2013)

ArcticFox said:



			I use wheelie bins.  rodent proof and easy to get hold of.

Just go to your local council and ask if they have some they don't want anymore - I usually ask for ones with wheels and lids still.  You often have to wash them out but thats no biggie.

I kept 7 wheelie bins outside all winter one year with all my rugs in them, I did use bungee cords to tie the lids down to stop the wind from lifting the lids but they worked perfectly.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this. Perfect for storage, easy to move even when really heavy. I have loads. some were pretty disgusting when I bought them from the council, but that's easily remedied with a bit of bleach and elbow grease. I think I paid £10 or £20 each for the big ones, the little ones are less useful obv, but good for summer sheets.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (21 January 2013)

Another one who uses vacuum storage bags for rugs. They become TINY and then they fit in any plastic box!!! Best thing ever.


----------



## wench (21 January 2013)

I went along to either "The Range" or wilkos to buy my plastic boxes for all my rugs to fit in. Once you know what size you need, you can then order off internet for delivery if you dont have a store near by. It also helps if your rugs are nice little 6ft jobs, not the 7ft monsters I had to deal with!!!


----------



## asset2004 (21 January 2013)

ArcticFox said:



			I use wheelie bins.  rodent proof and easy to get hold of.

Just go to your local council and ask if they have some they don't want anymore - I usually ask for ones with wheels and lids still.  You often have to wash them out but thats no biggie.

I kept 7 wheelie bins outside all winter one year with all my rugs in them, I did use bungee cords to tie the lids down to stop the wind from lifting the lids but they worked perfectly.
		
Click to expand...

I use these also, not for rugs but for taking hay to competitions. Can easily fit a bale in mine and they are much easier to move about and save leaving a trail of hay. Also handy for popping spare fileld haynets into for the journey home. 
use in both the trailer (510) and horsebox


----------



## Happy Hunter (22 January 2013)

Wheelie bins for me!

Anyone know where to get decent priced Vaccum bags??


----------

